# Weight loss



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm 20 have always been big boned, slightly over weight, have had IBS since I was two, but it has definately got worse over past two years. Have lost alot of weight, and def don't classify as big anymore. Has anybody else lost large amounts of weight, I'm worried because my weight is still going down, and it is very difficult to get my doctor to sit up and pay attention. I have been diagonised with IBS, but think I may be coeliac!


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

i know what you mean, from sept to oct id lost over a stone and a half (boout 21 lbs) and i was understandibly worried. i produce WAYY too much stomach acid and have about 7/8 BM a day so i was worried that im not getting all the nutrients from my food. anyway, my GP's recently done some blood tests and everythings come back pretty normal so im none the wiser!it might be worth seeing ur doctor just to make sure there isnt an underlying cause for ur weight loss


----------



## caz255 (Jan 26, 2004)

Its nice to know that there is someone else out there that has suffered in the sam eway, I keep reading messages about people gaining weight and panicing that there is something seriously wrong with me. I'm having blood tests taken tomorrow, but they will probably come back clear! Thanks for ur msg!Cxx


----------



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey there,I've had IBS for approx eight years. I'm a naturally skinny person to begin with...but when my IBS gets really bad I sometimes drop weight fairly rapidly. My reasoning is one of two things. When my IBS starts to really act up, I eat a lot less because eating = major pain. So that alone could cause a decrease in weight, especially if you go through long periods where you're eating less because of it making you ill. The second reason, is that because we have IBS and it's often triggered by certain foods, we may eat food that is less fatty, and are basically just eating a lot healthier, which can also lend itself to weight loss. But then again who knows! This is a screwy little problem we all have, and since our doctors can't tell us any better we have to guess for ourselves. I'm no doctor, believe you me, but after eight years, I've been able to narrow a lot of things down.Goodluck to all,Take care


----------



## _michelle_ (Jan 30, 2004)

i lost over 20 lbs once and I didn't eat anything different and i wasn't any more active than usual but then i ended up gaining that 20 back just as fast as i lost it


----------

